# Order Of Set Up Operations Check List



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wondering(since I have the spring fever, and camping fever) what order of set up everyone does once they get to the campsite...I've been think of coming up with a check list...one that the whole family can follow along...to make setting up a smooth, easy to do experience. (one that the kids can help with)







Maybe it can be also used in reverse order for "tear down" too.







Thanks, Teri


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can guarantee you that cracking open a beer is going to be in the top 5









Hmmm, with a 28krs, we just keep pulling stuff out of the garage until it is empty...and Voila! 
We're all set up!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I can guarantee you that cracking open a beer is going to be in the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Man, if I emptied everything out of the garages on the 31RQS they'd kick me out for taking up three campsites.









But seriously, I think you'll have to work out the fine details of your own routine, but mine goes _something_ like :

Position trailer in relatively level spot (using blocks if necessary)
Put wheel chocks on both sides
Unhook from TV
Level TT front-to-back with tongue jack
Put down stabilizers
Hook up shore power
Put out slide
Then sometimes from there it's:
Put up stabilizers
Hook TV back up
Remove wheel chocks
Move TT forward 6 inches so slide no longer hits power pole
Put chocks back on
Unhook TV
Level front-to-back
Put down stabilizers
Put out slide
From there the details vary depending on how long we're staying, the wind, etc. But from there's there the awning and pulling all the goodies out of the garages.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gemsters said:


> Just wondering(since I have the spring fever, and camping fever) what order of set up everyone does once they get to the campsite...


First thing I do upon arrival is back in









then unlock all doors, compartments and main, plug in electric so I can turn on AC

John


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Then sometimes from there it's:
> Put up stabilizers
> Hook TV back up
> Remove wheel chocks
> Move TT forward 6 inches so slide no longer hits power pole












I just picked up a set of these to avoid that extra step.







Haven't had to do that myself yet (have come close, but noticed the problem before unhitching







), but my Dad did have an issue with his slide-out and a tree once.







Fortunately the disaster in waiting was noticed before he deployed the slide-out. He was already unhooked from his 5'er and didn't want to hook back up, so they left the slide-out in for the weekend.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Seriously now, the poor guy wants a answer.

When I pull in I drive around a couple of times looking for a camp site that will be easy to get into and will be big enough for the 30' 5er and the truck, then I pull in or back in, leveling side to side, set the chokes and then lower the landing gears. I unhook the unit from the TV, making sure to unhook the trailer line from the truck and move the truck out. Level camper front to back. open the door and while I'm putting down the stabs, the DW is putting out the pull out. Before going in I'll hook up the shore line, and if we are staying for a while, put up the awning. In the mean time, the DW is turn on the AC/heater and letting the cat out of the bag (literally).

One of the things that I have had to force myself to remember is the start at the front of the camper and take care of everything as I go back toward the door including especially lowering the TV antenna. Then I do the same thing outside, start from the back taking care of everything as I go until I get to the front, then I'm ready to hook up the truck. I always then do a last walk around to make sure that I didn't forget anything, including checking the TV antenna again, since I forgot that 4 times in a row last year. Even though my DW helps, we both do a seperate walk around to make sure that we didn't forget anything. Don't want to do an RV with the awning or anything. I always figure that me as the driver is responsible to personally check my unit even if some one I trust, such as my DW has already checked it.


----------



## Chief (Jan 31, 2006)

After the trailer is level and disconnected:
1 Have a beer.
2 have a second beer.
3 set up the tv for teh kids.
4 i just wing the rest.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it pretty much depends on what your own set up involves. Obviously settling & leveling the trailer is first but my wife & I have kinda' little thing where I get the flag out & flying







& she gets a candle lit in the trailer. We try to see who is first, no biggie







just adds to the fun of set up. Utilities (water & power) are usually next, but sometimes a drink is the first priority! Pretty much depends on your priorities, ours are the flag, the candle & a drink!









enjoy & travel safe,



Gemsters said:


> Just wondering(since I have the spring fever, and camping fever) what order of set up everyone does once they get to the campsite...I've been think of coming up with a check list...one that the whole family can follow along...to make setting up a smooth, easy to do experience. (one that the kids can help with)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

First Thing - Sit down and look over the situation for a few minutes to make sure everything is ok BEFORE setting up.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Something I consider to be absolutely necessary. Before I unhitch I chock the wheels. Then when departing I hitch up before unchocking. Otherwise, even on a slight grade you can lose control of the trailer and there won't be any way of stopping it once it starts moving on its own. Imagine the possibilities!

Jim


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> Something I consider to be absolutely necessary. Before I unhitch I chock the wheels. Then when departing I hitch up before unchocking. Otherwise, even on a slight grade you can lose control of the trailer and there won't be any way of stopping it once it starts moving on its own. Imagine the possibilities!
> 
> Jim


You bring up a good point about a unhitched trailer that starts to move..Don't be afraid to pull the emergency rip cord! aka emregency breakaway cable. It is the only way other than parked car, truck tree, house, small children, etc. to stop it.

I usually stop in front of the site and look it over before backing in. once the trailer is chocked and unhitched I pop a top. Then I proceed to finish setting up. I had a check list with my old trailer but havn't made one for the outback. Check list are great and if you make on you should always use it to ensure everything goes good. While I was finishing setting jacks, sewer hose, fresh water, shore power, etc. I would have DW take the little one for a walk around our campsite. If we are traveling with our others we would help each other setup to make it go quicker. Once the basics are setup Dw would start on the inside and me and mi DS would start on setting up for the fire pit and get stuff out of the truck and storage areas.

Scott


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> Something I consider to be absolutely necessary. Before I unhitch I chock the wheels. Then when departing I hitch up before unchocking. Otherwise, even on a slight grade you can lose control of the trailer and there won't be any way of stopping it once it starts moving on its own. Imagine the possibilities!
> 
> Jim


In all seriosness, whatever specific routine you come up with please remember this one thing.

There was a thread on here last year about those of us that have learned the hard way. If not for the tongue jack digging into the ground, I would have watched my trailer roll off a 30 foot hill.









One of the things that was discussed in that thread was not to ever let anyone or anything break you from your routine. That often means refusing "help" from well-meaning relatives.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

When I unhitch the OB, of course we chock the wheels. But I wait to unhook the safety chains (especially if it is uneven from front to back) until the we are off the ball and the OB has settled into the chocks. No matter how tightly you place the chocks to the tires, it always seems to roll back just a bit and boy, is that an uneasy feeling.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got an excell spreasdsheet with tabs for return and setup I can send you. This is for a fifthwheel but can be adjusted to tt. Here's the contents.

Return (Breakdown)

At Campsite	Check-off
1	Lower TV Antenna	V
2	Close windows blinds	V
3	Close window blinds	V
4	Lock shower door	V
5	Turn off Hot Water heater	V
6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace	V
7	Sweep top of slide-out	G
8	Retract slide-out	V
9	Fold away steps & Door Handle	V
10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line	G
11	Take down flags	G
12	Store Awning	G
13	Disconnect water line	G
14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks	G
15	Hook up to hitch	G
Drop tailgate	G
Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate	G
Retract latch handle to full open position	G
Ensure slider is in locked position	G
Back kingpin into latch	G
Ensure latch is completely closed	G
Insert latch safety pin G
Plug in trailer harness	G
Secure breakaway cable	G
Retract front stabilizer legs	G
Repin front stabilizers in highest position	G
Close tailgate	G
Remove wheel chocks	G
16	Unplug power cable	G
17	Perform circle survey	G
18	Retrieve wheel level boards	G
19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation	V
At Dump site 
20	Dump holding tanks	G
21	Check lug-nut torque	G
22	Lock entry door	G
23	Fold away steps	G
24	Lock storage compartments	G
25	Turn off Overdrive	G
At Storage site 
26	Turn off propane tanks G
27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier	V
28	Lock entry door	G
29	Fold away steps	G
Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.

Setup

At Campsite	Check-off
1	Secure Dogs	V
2	Drop tailgate	G
3	Level RV side-to-side	G
4	Chock Wheels	G
5	Connect 30 Amp power	G
6	Connect Water Line	
7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle	V
8	Turn On Air Conditioner	V
9	Extend Slide-out	V
10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap	V
11	Turn On Hot Water Heater	V
12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier V
13	Open window blinds	V
14	Put Dogs on cables V
15	Put out Dogs Water	V
16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin	G
17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable	G
18	Unplug trailer harness	G
19	Remove Latch safety pin G
20	Retract latch handle to full open position	G
21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch	G
22	Pull truck out from under RV	G
23	Level RV front-to-back	G
24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks	G
25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers G
26	Put down Carpet	G
27	Put out flags	G
28	Put out table and chairs G


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I think you probably have the idea by now. Chock's in first after leveling side to side with blocks, ckocks last thing to come out except for the leveling blocks. Also put the blinds all the way up before you go it will keep them from become a twisted mess while driving.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The previous posts are really good. I think that after a few times of hitting the road everyone ends up knowing thier roles in set up and tear down.

After we are all leveled and chocked I open the slide and my DW goes in to take care of things inside.

While she's doing that I connect water, power and septic, and cable if we have that.

The awning and awning mats are next.

Chairs, grill, tacky tiki lights and or Awning lights.

Add-A-Room is next if we're setting that up.

My DS is getting the bikes parked out of the way and checking radios so he can go off and find some new friends to have a good time with.

Inside, Tina (my DW) is setting things up, getting things out for dinner, setting up the dining room table, lighting the oven pilot, raising the TV antenna and ensuring the signal booster is on. She also turns on the water heaters, programs the TV stations, turns the radio on (usually to WHOM 94.9 our official smooth camping in the woods radio station broadcasting from atop Mount Washington) and sets the digital clocks.

We are both done at about the same time unless I am setting up the Add-A-Room where she will end-up coming out to give me a hand.

The whole evolution takes about 45 minutes.

Tear down is the exact opposite except that it takes about an hour and a half. I am picky about reloading stuff. I am picky because it ensures that I spend no more than about 45 minutes setting up because everything is where it should be and there is no hunting around for things.

I think maybe you could use this and the other lists of "the way we do it" and see how it works for you.

It's all planning. For me and mine we have done this so maqny times we are pretty much a well oiled machine.

Here is some additional pointers.

Use marked totes for different types of items.
ie: I have a tote that has a rubber mallet, stakes, awning strap, rope, mat stakes, extra tent stakes, and cranks. A second tote has hand tools needed for general maintenance. a third is all things electrical and still another stores all my waste water articles. The totes are a good way to go. If you need something you know what compartment and tote its in. no digging around in the dark. Especially for those of us with larger cavernous storage areas like the 31RQS!

Anyway having things organized and in locations close to where they'll be needed will have you looking like a pro during set up and is invaluable if you hit that traffic jam and arrive late and in the dark.

Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

While doing the 'critical' items, backing, leveling, chocking, disconnecting TV, hooking up power, water, opening rear slide, putting up antenna - I have DW take DC and DD for a walk so I dont lose my focus and forget to do something. This way I am positive all necessary things are accomplished, and the camper and sight are safe, then I pop a couple of brews and with DW's help we then unload and make the sight our own for the weekend. I dont necessarily have a list written down, more of a routine that I follow - same thing applies for breaking down camp, we all load the camper back up and then they go for a walk while I complete the securing of rear slide, antenna, power, water, hooking up TV, unchocking etc. I then do a walk around, have DW do a walk around and then I do one last final walk before leaving sight. While at the dump station I do yet another walk around just to make sure. This may not work for everybody but it does for us

Regards,

Alan


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

My DW and I work as a good team to get things set up. However, when the teenage daughter is along the DW insist that she help with the setup. I agree with this philosophy...but.

Usually, the DW will assign the daughter a task. This means I soon will hear from the 'other' side of the campsite the four syllable call to "DaaAad". This usually means I now am helping (doing) my daughters assigned task instead of my own. This is a little more chaos than I like. At this point I almost always notice the dogs need to go for a long walk to stretch their legs. I send the daughter to do that.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

After backing in (or pulling in, whatever the case) I level the trailer.
Then then hook up the power. 
DW puts the slide out and turns the A/C on. 
Then she usually starts unpacking the TV. 
DW arranges food in refrigerator and pantry.
I chock the tires and put down the stabilizer jacks.
Unpack the bicycles/scooters/etc from TT and put in campsite.
Hook up the water and the sewer and turn on the water heater.
Put out the awning. If it's windy, or going to be windy, put on the deflappers.
Set up the BBQ grill and chairs and tables.
String the patio/awning lights.
Set out the collapsible trash bag and line it with a large bag.
Arrange coolers/ice near front door.
Put hitch and sway bars in "garage".
If near trees, run a clothes line.
Get a cold one.
Relax!

Something like that.

Mark


----------



## sharkskinner (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi ya all;
I back my Roadtrek into my spot-turn on the generator-turn on the air-take out the lawn chair-pop a cold Pepsi-and watch my son-in-law and daughter do all the stuff with their Outback that you guys do with yours. I have a wonderful time camping with them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sharkskinner said:


> Hi ya all;
> I back my Roadtrek into my spot-turn on the generator-turn on the air-take out the lawn chair-pop a cold Pepsi-and watch my son-in-law and daughter do all the stuff with their Outback that you guys do with yours. I have a wonderful time camping with them.



Sounds like you have definitely mastered the art of simple set up


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Kenstand said:


> My DW and I work as a good team to get things set up. However, when the teenage daughter is along the DW insist that she help with the setup. I agree with this philosophy...but.
> 
> Usually, the DW will assign the daughter a task. This means I soon will hear from the 'other' side of the campsite the four syllable call to "DaaAad". This usually means I now am helping (doing) my daughters assigned task instead of my own. This is a little more chaos than I like. At this point I almost always notice the dogs need to go for a long walk to stretch their legs. I send the daughter to do that.


Must be between 12 and 16?

Map Guy


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Something my DW and I found useful when setting up is to keep the 2-way radios handy. We use them for backing in, but they are also handy when the DW wants to know if the water is hooked up yet, etc. Beats having to open the door every time or, worse yet, yelling.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I can guarantee you that cracking open a beer is going to be in the top 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...











OMG girl, I am so ROTF! at least you tell the truth! 
I try to downsize what I need and what I want, but somehow the what if's get in the way. In the end, I could stay for a year.............


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Level trailer
Chock Wheels
Stabilizers down..

from there...I do what needs to be done. Each camp site is different, so I have no real order.

Most important is to check with DW to make sure she is doing ok.


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Chief said:


> After the trailer is level and disconnected:
> 1 Have a beer.
> 2 have a second beer.
> 3 set up the tv for teh kids.
> 4 i just wing the rest.


Same here Chief.

Level the trailer and unhook:
1) Open a Beer
2) Open a second Beer 'cause I always forget where I put the first one








3) Get the boob tube going for the offspring
4) Hook up water 'cause the offspring keep screamin' they gotta go!
5) Hook up shore power
6) Stake the 2 mutts (Boston Terriers) on thier lead chains
7) Pull the slide out
8) Hook up the sewer Hose
9) Set up awning
10) Take a nap


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

After getting the camper level and secure, DH usually takes care of the outside stuff and I take care of the inside. His part includes unloading the car (our OB is not parked near home, we pick it up on our way camping) and dumping it all in the doorway where I take it in and put it all away. I usually have to keep stopping to throw food at the kids. A bottle of wine usually gets opening in there somewhere too. I canâ€™t relax and enjoy myself until I have the food stored in pantry & fridge and the clothes put away.

As the kids get older, theyâ€™re getting more jobs to do to help out. One of their main duties is to keep their little brother safe and sound and out of the way.

Jessica


----------

